# asm4BSD



## graudeejs (Sep 28, 2010)

This year, I need to code asm in University.
Well I learned my first bits of asm about 5-6 years ago 

My assembler of choice is lang/fasm

Since I was allowed to code in nonDOS environment I needed include files for FreeBSD Syscalls.

So I wrote one.
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/asm4BSD/
It has includes for bough both lang/fasm and devel/nasm

I will update this project as I need, Maybe it'll be useful for someone else

For generic info about coding in asm on FreeBSD read
http://int80h.org/
Also, what a coincidence, it is described in Latest BSDmag
http://bsdmag.org/magazine/1502-bsd-and-linux

Thread on flat assembler forum:
http://board.flatassembler.net/topic.php?t=11991

Also I will publish sources of my work later.
I think I will write it so, that It can be compiled for bough FreeBSD and Linux
But that's another story


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 12, 2010)

Renamed project to asm4BSD.
Added support for OpenBSD and NetBSD.

Added DragonflyBSD


----------

